

The Moral Life of Babies: New Research Shows Infants Can Tell Right from Wrong - waxman
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/09/magazine/09babies-t.html?hp

======
shawndumas
'One lesson from the study of artificial intelligence (and from cognitive
science more generally) is that an empty head learns nothing: a system that is
capable of rapidly absorbing information needs to have some prewired
understanding of what to pay attention to and what generalizations to make.'

Is this a premise that AI experts would support?

